# inmovilizador electronico pointer 2004



## zerocold (Oct 27, 2007)

hola, me ayudarian muchisimo si pudieran contestarme mi pregunta. el problema es el siguiente:
tengo un pointer 2004 austero (no vidrios electricos, no cierre centralizado), alarma de serie. el problema es que cuando quiero arrancar el automovil, se enciende el foco que me indica que la llave no es la correcta, cuando doy marcha si enciende el vehiculo, pero en instantes se apaga y el foco indicador no deja de parpadear, ya desconecte la bateria, para ver si era un problema guardado en la computadora, pero al parecer sigue apareciendo la misma falla y no he podido encender el auto, al parecer la alarma funciona a la perfeccion, por lo tanto el problema no es la alarma, sino directamente el inmovilizador.
mi presupuesto es muy limitado y no tengo dinero suficiente para comprar un inmovilizador, cilindro de encendido, chapas y llaves codificadas asi que si pudieran decirme alguna manera de eliminar el inmovilizador sin que perjudique alguna otra cosa. gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 27, 2007)

Tienes que reseter la computadora para que te reconosca la llave, eso se hace con una computadora de diagnosico automotor (Taller mecanico)
El desconectar la bateria NO alcanza, solo resetea parte de los datos.


----------



## jorge_jdv89 (Ago 19, 2009)

Holaa,si tu hace un par de explosiones y se para lo mas provable es qe este inmovilizado, el auto cuenta con un sistema anti robo qe solo arranca con la llave qe tenga el codigo. puede ser qe se rompio la llave, la ecu , el lector del codigo en el tambor o simplemente se desprogramo. No lo vas a solucionar reseteando la compu ni escaneandolo, tenes qe desinmovilizarlo o volver a activar el inmovilizador y reparar la llave.! Saulos


----------



## baren_gaguen (Ago 25, 2009)

Un truco que vi que usan es sacar de la llave el integrado o chip y lo pegan en el tambor de la llave donde se encuentra la antena en forma de bobina, esto se debe a que hay un capasitor en el interior del chip que se desvaloriza y no le da el cuero para alimentarlo con la induccion de la bobiba del tambor, al estar pegado la enegia es mayor y asi entrega la clave, desde ya el auto queda sin inmovilizador.
Saludos A.T.


----------

